# KCBS Judging class -- what to expect



## brownkw (Nov 7, 2010)

I was able to get registered for a KCBS Judging class that was fairly close-by to where I live.  What kind of things should I expect from the class?  Is it something that I'll be taking a lot of notes on?  Are classes fairly standard, or do they from class to class?


----------



## Griff (Nov 7, 2010)

I think they pass out the same written material at every class.  I took a few notes but put it on the booklet they passed out. They also give you food to judge in every meat category, but I expect there is a lot of variation in that from class to class.  It should be a fun time.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 7, 2010)

When I took the class, 1-1/2 hours of the 3 hour course was spent on identifying illegal garnishes.  As a judge, you cannot disqualify a sample for an illegal garnish.  Only a contest rep can disqualify.  

No, I doubt that you will need to take many notes.  Take the class, and have fun.

BOB
Griff, they have all 4 categories of contest meat in Alaska?  Are you sure that wasn't penguin, walrus ribs, walrus butt and caribu brisket?    :twisted:    :roll:


----------



## Griff (Nov 9, 2010)

Bob, you left out the grizz class.


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't want to be judgmental.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 10, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Bob, you left out the grizz class.


   :?  :roll: 

BOB


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 12, 2010)

The wife and I help out at the class every year. We are lucky to have Linda and Jerry Mulane as reps. The folk that did it a few years back, were worthless. You can learn somethings, but if you have a crappy teacher "who thinks he knows it all" don't spend a nickel ! 

Pigs


----------



## brownkw (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!  I'm hoping that it'll be worth my money.  Guess I'll find out next weekend.


----------



## Tri Tip (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't learn anything I didn't already know from internet research. The cool thing is I got a KCBS membership out of it. Also I can judge to help improve my scores. I'd say it's worth the $100 bucks.  Don’t expect good food examples. You’ll be learning techniques and rules. The food we practice judged was horrible.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 17, 2010)

That's the point. To show you what is dog doo, and good BBQ. Most folk around me don't BBQ and have NO CLUE! Any Jane or Joe can be a KCBS Judge. They think a gas grill is a BBQ. Sad indeed. 

Pigs


----------



## honcho (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob In Fla. said:
			
		

> When I took the class, 1-1/2 hours of the 3 hour course was spent on identifying illegal garnishes.  As a judge, you cannot disqualify a sample for an illegal garnish.  Only a contest rep can disqualify.
> 
> No, I doubt that you will need to take many notes.  Take the class, and have fun.
> 
> ...




That Great LOL.


----------



## honcho (Dec 1, 2010)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> That's the point. To show you what is dog doo, and good BBQ. Most folk around me don't BBQ and have NO CLUE! Any Jane or Joe can be a KCBS Judge. They think a gas grill is a BBQ. Sad indeed.
> 
> Pigs




Pis is right on this one, Read the bullsheet a few month back.


----------

